Ask HN: How has the labor force changed in San Francisco over the past year? - bad_ramen_soup
======
bad_ramen_soup
For both technical and non-technical roles?

------
aphextron
The market is extremely tight.

~~~
bad_ramen_soup
What do you mean by tight?

~~~
whb07
This usually refers to the supply of available workers is low and get picked
up right away when they appear on the market.

------
DrScump
It's a year older.

